# NHOS continued



## Migrant13 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2016)

Lots of nice reds here. But I like the pink Catt in the first photo.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 15, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Lots of nice reds here. But I like the pink Catt in the first photo.



Me too. I think it was Catt. walkeriana 'Kenny'.


----------

